# How to use brothers lace punch card on silver reed?



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

I have bought a some punch cards from ebay and all of them are for brothers machine. According to the description it can be used for silver reed. there are green cards don't know what it is. the lace cards that came with it has the return arrow on the side. How can I use this cards for my silver reed ? the picture show one of the cards.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

4sim said:


> I have bought a some punch cards from ebay and all of them are for brothers machine. According to the description it can be used for silver reed. there are green cards don't know what it is. the lace cards that came with it has the return arrow on the side. How can I use this cards for my silver reed ? the picture show one of the cards.


Brother punch cards can be used on a Silver Reed knitting machine.

The main thing to note is that Silver Reed start the patterning on Row 5; Brother punch card machines read from Row 7.

So what you need to do when setting up your Brother punchcard is to start two rows below the marked start line on a Brother card.

Val


----------



## Squiddy55 (Jun 28, 2013)

They won't knit and transfer on the same row, you set the carriage to transfer on all the rows with holes in, then the 2 rows that are totally unpunched are when you knit across and back with the yarn - you have to knit 2 rows before doing the next transfer sequence.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Aren't the green cards for the Garter carriage?


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

Brother fairisle, tuck and slip cards can be used on the knitmaster/silver reed. Start at 2 rows below the marked row 1. Brother lace cards cannot be used on the KM/SR, they need to be repunched. The green cards are either for the garter carriage or the double bed colour changer.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

how do you re-punched? I have blank cards and puncher (just bought it at the knit knack shop in Indiana last week) Do I just copy it the way it is set up on the brothers punch card?


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I looked and I have a green card and it is for the electronic garter carriage, I also have a double bed color changer and my cards for that are not green they are blue.


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

The cards for my Brother KRC900 double bed colour changer are green and for the single bed blue.
I will look up how to repunch Brother lace cards to KM. I'm sure there was an article in Machine Knitting Monthly not too long ago and let you know.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Unless they've changed, brother lace cards are very different from the silver reed/singer/studio because the brother has a separate lace carriage and the silver reed had one carriage. I have an old studio with it's one carriage.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

So how can I use the lace p.c. with my silver read?


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok that is confusing my color changer is a double bed one and my cards are blue. There must be different ones.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

The brother machines have a carriage and a lace carriage which transfers stitches whereas the silver reed/studio/singer has the one carriage to do both. The other punchcards should work except for the beginning rows. It's only the lace cards that are different.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

Do I use both carriage ?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are knitting lace on your machine you only need to use the lace carriage. Have you bought a lace carriage? You have to buy them separately they don't come with the machine the same as the Brother's lace carriage does.

If you have the lace carriage for your machine it transfers the stitches and knits them at the same time. 
The brother lace carriage only transfers the stitches and then because it hasn't knit them you have to use the main carriage.
The punch card that you have pictured shows the rows that make the pattern (the ones with the holes in them) these are the ones that the Brother lace carriage is used to do. Then it shows the blank rows (the ones with no holes in them) these blank rows are the ones that the Brothers main carriage knits.
That lace card for your machine would have the holes in every row....no blank rows.
To use a Brother lace card on a Silver Reed machine with it's lace carriage you don't want those blank rows. You need to re-punch that card omitting the blank rows.
It's rather complicated to explain but you would need to punch the first 5 rows that the Brother card has with holes in it ( these are the rows from the very bottom of the card) below your start line (row 1) You then continue to punch all the following rows that have holes in them. You will find that you wont reach the top of your card so you will have to go back to the very first row (the one at the very bottom of the brother card) and start again from there. When you reach the top of your card you must make sure that the last row punched is in the right order for when the card starts reading from the bottom of it again. In other words that the pattern continues in the exact same order.....the same pattern repeat.
I hope that I have explained this correctly and that you can understand it. if you are inexperience in how the punch cards are read and work...I personally would advice that you get the correct cards for your machines lace carriage. I am not sure but if you make a mistake it is possible that you could damage not only your needles but your lace carriage also...and seeing that cards are not that expensive I would plump for getting new lace cards that are made for your machine only.
Maye there is someone that can explain things better than I can and therefore help you more.


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

That is the best explanation I have yet read, and I have often tried to solve this problem myself. I have acquired a lot of brother lace punch cards, but my only Brother machine is a chunky which doesn't do lace. My other machines are studio/silver reed, and I am currently only using the electronic one, though I do have a Studio 700 tucked away, but no room to set it up.

I don't know if this would work - and I can't try it because I do not currently have the punchcard machine set up - but would it be possible to use the Brother card, but set the lace carriage to transfer only for the rows with holes, and then re-set to knit only for the rows without holes.

Similarly, if you had a Brother machine, but knitmaster lace cards, would there be a way to make that work?

If anyone tries this I would love to know the answer.

Clearly this whole subject is very confusing as it crops up time and again in the old issues of magazines, but the explanations are usually hard to understand.

Does anyone know if the Lace Tool you can get for DesignaKnit gets around this problem?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You can use the brother cards if you knit full fashion knitting on the Silver Reed. You can not use simple knitting technique. Full fashion means taking the yarn out of the feeder and making your transfers and putting the yarn back in to knit.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

So I have to transfer them manually?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

4sim said:


> So I have to transfer them manually?


No. If you have a lace carriage for the Silver Reed for full fashion lace you have to take the yarn out of the carriage and move your transfers until the last rows that have to knit. Full fashion work similar to the brother machines, instead of using two carriage only one is used. For simple lace the yarn stays in the carriage. Check the back of your manual for lace carriage usage.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

if you are using a brother punch card for lace on a silver read you have to knit it in full fashion way, and that is you take the yarn out of the carriage, and turn the dial all the way to the left for full fashion then run the carriage for all the rows that you transfer stitches, then reset your dial to the center put yarn in and knit two rows you do this until your knitting is done.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

only full fashion lace silver reed cards can be use on a brother machine for lace the card are not possible.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

If I understand this ??? You take out the 2 blank rows with the turn-around arrows to be able to use brother card pattern on studio machine. ??? So could you advance the card the 2 rows - maybe not it wouldn't be read for next row????


----------



## knittingmuse (Apr 20, 2013)

(No idea about DAK)

It is very confusing. I have a Singer 700 (punch card KM) and use the L2 lace carriage. It will transfer and knit on plain lace but not on fashion lace. Fashion lace requires you to remove yarn from carriage while doing transfers, then put yarn back in for knitting - all according to what is on punch card.

I am currently reading "Machine Knitting: The Techniques of Pattern Card Design" (Denise Musk) hoping it will help me to understand the difference between what is considered "plain" and what is considered "fashion" so that I can punch my own.


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would love to learn more about punch cards. How they read? How to make new ones? I just purchased a Silver Reed 280 and bought the puncher and blank cards "just in case" and would love to learn more. Is there a resource on line or a good book?


----------

